# fios is awesome!!! Just saying



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

So the fios guys are here hooking up my new internet and they just brought me the router so i could get back online, i only paid for the 25/25 connection and i'm getting 39/30 no problem!!! way better than the crap cox connection i had which was 20/5 and i was only getting like 11/3 lol


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2011)

Worthless without speedtest.net result!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 28, 2011)

i also have the 25/25 connection from FIOS. you will see in the coming hours that your bandwidth evens out to the speed you pay for. if not they didn't set it up right and you win!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2011)

Not FIOS but when I recently had my cable upgraded from 8Mb to 30 but my older router was holding it back somehow. Just a friendly reminder that you should try direct from modem to a PC if it doesn't seem as fast as it should be...


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Worthless without speedtest.net result!



Other way around Speedtest is pretty worthless.  I get worse pings of there site than i actually do in games.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

Fios does not use a modem, such as cable...

@exodusprime1337>

Did the use ethernet or the rg cable to run it?
Which router did they give you?  
Just curious.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Worthless without speedtest.net result!



here is your speedtest.net result





paying for 25/25... scratch that 35/35 is what i have, i upgraded to ultimate hd television and got 35/35 with it


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not FIOS but when I recently had my cable upgraded from 8Mb to 30 but my older router was holding it back somehow. Just a friendly reminder that you should try direct from modem to a PC if it doesn't seem as fast as it should be...



you kinda have to do direct from modem to pc as the switch/router is built into the modem


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

here are the speeds to new york from rhode island look at the ping time haha


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Fios does not use a modem, such as cable...
> 
> @exodusprime1337>
> 
> ...



i have ethernet coming out of the modem, and the router is Actiontec MI424WR Gen2


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, I was going to say, it looks like you got the same package I got, too. 35/35

Test your connectinon here: Verizon Broadband Speed Test
After the test, click on the word "here" in the sentence: "Your connection speed test has finished. You can review test details here."
It will give you a little more detail.
It a test from client(you end) to server(verizon) and server to client.

Oh, and, make sure you have the latest firmware for the model of router you have.
They updated some to wireless-n in the newer ones and some lucky people got the new GigE routers.


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 28, 2011)

STFU!!! I hate you all. FiOS decided to stop expanding less than 3 miles from my house.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

Black Haru said:


> STFU!!! I hate you all. FiOS decided to stop expanding less than 3 miles from my house.




Sorry, I only handled central VA.  They are starting back up here to meet the requirements of area coverage agreed on with the localities.


Edit: @exodusprime1337> check here for firmware:http://my.verizon.com/micro/fiosrouters/


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Sorry, I only handled central VA.  They are starting back up here to meet the requirements of area coverage agreed on with the localities.



the hadn't expanded to my part of the city here in rhode island, a few of us went door to door and collected signatures, got about 2800 people to sign over a 4 month period, presented it to verizon and had fios less than 2 months later lol.  we all hate cox out here, if you pay for 20/5 connection you get 5/5 lol


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

They will.  We were, also, doing that with the DSL coverage.  If enough were to agree to sign-up in an area, then if, they decided it would be feasible and they would be able to re-coup the cost in a certain amount of time, engineering would approve it.

Money, money, money... profits are what it is all about.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 28, 2011)

Aw that REALLY sucks Haru esp knowing your present connection situation.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 28, 2011)

I get this off my 25/25 and it's been pegged here since a couple days after installation.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> They will.  We were, also, doing that with the DSL coverage.  If enough were to agree to sign-up in an area, then if, they decided it would be feasible and they would be able to re-coup the cost in a certain amount of time, engineering would approve it.
> 
> Money, money, money... profits are what it is all about.



New Hampshire is a dead zone for FiOS...  Comcast should be fined for being a monopoly, because DSL isn't any better than tin cans and string.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Mar 28, 2011)

My parents were the first to have FiOS in their subdivision back in late 2006 in Sarasota, FL. Hard to believe we've already had it for almost 5 years already. Their package has received free upgrades several times, and I think it's at 30/30 or something now.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2011)

Sasqui said:


> New Hampshire is a dead zone for FiOS...  Comcast should be fined for being a monopoly, because DSL isn't any better than tin cans and string.



It takes a lot of monies(you would not believe the cost in just passing a 100 home area), legal work, permissions(community/local ,state, & federal) and such to lay fiber.  If you are in a residential area and not in a remote spot.  You might get it one day.

They are in New Hampshire.
Verizon FiOS New Hampshire - Manchester, NH is on the list, might not be in your neighborhood though.

Where is Fios Available?

___________________________________________________________________________

Here is a couple of other speed tests you people may like.

Visualware-Myspeed
You can choose different views and has some useful info.

This one will :
Located at Newport News, VA; 
 This java applet was developed to test the reliablity and operational status of your desktop computer and network connection. It does this by sending data between your computer and this remote NDT server. These tests will determine: 
The slowest link in the end-to-end path (Dial-up modem to 10 Gbps Ethernet/OC-192) 
The Ethernet duplex setting (full or half); 
If congestion is limiting end-to-end throughput. 

 It can also identify 2 serious error conditions: 
Duplex Mismatch 
Excessive packet loss due to faulty cables.
Jefferson Lab Web100 based Network Diagnostic Tool (NDT) This is my favorite to date.
Be sure to click the details and other stats buttons at the bottom of the test window.


----------



## DaveK (Mar 28, 2011)

I wish Fiber Optic was available here, it's only in a few small housing areas and is quite expensive. But hey, at least I get "fiber power" cable! Have a 30/3 package with an actual speed of 10/2.5


----------



## bswavey (Mar 28, 2011)

i'm still stuck at 1.5MB in northwest MO. That's the fastest the phone company offers, and there is no cable here. Just sayin'....


----------



## Black Haru (Mar 28, 2011)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Aw that REALLY sucks Haru esp knowing your present connection situation.



it's horrible. I swear, once verizon gets 4G coverage to Indianapolis I am just going to ditch my DSL line. it is that slow.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 28, 2011)

i just like how it says my internet is faster than 99% of Americans lol.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 29, 2011)

How much is it?


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> How much is it?



i got it at 138 or so for the first year, then my cable boxes which i got for free for a year, or discounted i can't remember, then it should be about 175 or so, i was paying 225 for cox with a 20/5 internet and phone and basic cable with hbo.


----------



## ctrain (Mar 29, 2011)

I cut somewhere in the realm of like 80 dollars off my monthly cost by switching. My cable price had just gone up again and was getting seriously retarded for shitty service.

I'll deal with it in a year by threatening to go back to get another deal.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Mar 29, 2011)

I really want FiOS in my area, but so far it's pretty limited to the northern section of Texas, more specifically the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. I'm tired of Time Warner. 

Pretty sure we're on a 20/5 or some crap like that. I am using wireless-n on my desktop just fyi.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 31, 2011)

95Viper said:


> It takes a lot of monies(you would not believe the cost in just passing a 100 home area), legal work, permissions(community/local ,state, & federal) and such to lay fiber.  If you are in a residential area and not in a remote spot.  You might get it one day.
> 
> They are in New Hampshire.
> Verizon FiOS New Hampshire - Manchester, NH is on the list, might not be in your neighborhood though.
> ...



Thanks, but not in Manchester


----------



## michaeltyson (Apr 5, 2011)

nice! Ive been thinking about switching over to fios. I am currently on a internet card through at@t and it sucks!!!!! Fios here i come


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 5, 2011)

Cox in my area usually gets better speeds than rated. My friend gets something around 35/10 on his 25/5 connection.

If/when I move out of here, I will literally pick a place to live based almost solely on fios availability. That and year-round electricity costs.


----------



## kylzer (Apr 9, 2011)

Fios is based on a DSL tech right FTTP/VDSL2 ?


----------



## Salsoolo (Apr 10, 2011)

kylzer said:


> Fios is based on a DSL tech right FTTP/VDSL2 ?


its FTTP, or FTTH.

xDSL is the old tech, im on it though


----------



## v12dock (Apr 11, 2011)

Us DOCSIS 3.0 users will beat you... muahaha


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 11, 2011)

FIOS is best ISP I have had.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 11, 2011)

Fios threads make me want to cry. It's been available 10 minutes away from my house for a good 6 years now. I want it so bad. All I can get is DSL or Comcast. DSL is too slow, and Comcast just sucks in terms of price and customer service.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 18, 2011)

Nearest FIOS availability is a state away. Stupid Arizona.

Oh well, should be getting Cox's ultimate package sometime in a month, can't wait because at least it'll be better than what I have.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2011)

could be worse you could live in maine, where the internet servers are really woodland animals on wheels running while red necks aim guns at them lol. no fios for us for a long long time.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2011)

v12dock said:


> Us DOCSIS 3.0 users will beat you... muahaha



In download, but not likely upload(not that upload really matters all that much unless you are hosting servers off it, and you can't legally anyway).

I get 60Mb/s download, but only 10Mb/s upload, on my DOCSIS 3.0 connection.  I pay $99 a month for that.


----------

